# Travis re-signed



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

3 years 12 million.....discuss


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

:clap: good signing. I have high hopes for the kid based on what he did at the end of last year (god how many years in a row have we been saying this exact phrase?)

Still, if Nate and KP think he's worth it, I trust them.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Questions: 

- Annual 8-10% increases or a flat 4m per?

- Any third year options? Team? Player?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Are there any option years invloved?

And what does this do to this "magical" year of 2009?

:reporter: Thanks for the post MM . . . I knew there was a reason I keep checking this board (instead of working).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

New wallpaper: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/07/Outlaw.jpg.jpg


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe a bit more than I'd prefer to have him at, but it's a good idea to retain him... there's still a chance that the end of last year wasn't a fluke, and he could explode this year. If that's the case? We've got a SERIOUS bargain. If not? It's not too much money to have sitting on our bench for a couple of years.

Ed O.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a portion of the exact post. Joe Freeman, Quick's new partner, is the one reporting this:

The Trail Blazers made good on their promise to retain free agent Travis Outlaw, signing the 22-year-old small forward to a three-year contract Tuesday afternoon.

Details of the deal were not immediately available but Bill Duffy, Outlaw's agent, told The Oregonian that the contract is worth roughly $12 million. Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard refused comment.

"Travis is really excited with where the team is going, with the direction and enthusiasm, and he wants to play a great role in that and continue to develop," Duffy said. "Quite frankly, Travis was not pushing me that hard to look in other directions."

Duffy said "three or four" teams expressed interest in Outlaw, a restricted free agent who averaged 9.6 points, 3.2 rebounds and 22.9 minutes per game last season. The 6-foot-9 player, who will enter his fifth professional season in 2007-08, did not immediately return a phone message seeking comment.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I think that this is perfect for both parties.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm glad this deal is done and KP can shift his full attention to other things.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

With a moderate increase in the consistency of his jump-shot, he will be worth it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds reasonable IMO.....


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll be pissed if that 3rd year is guaranteed. I'd much rather have done 2 years at $6M per!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I think this is pretty reasonable for him. It's not so much that we'll regret it if he stays inconsistent, and could be a real bargain if he finally puts it all together. Glad he's staying put for a reasonable price.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm not really high on Travis, but the price seems fair enough. I would like to see what he can do in a faster-moving offense. Although, I don't think Travis is a real ball-movement kind of guy. While he may be good on the break, I think he will have trouble in a fast half court set. Not to mention that his favorite shooting spot is the same as the on LMA prefers. 

I hope the third year is a team option.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Heres the web link that "lazy" Mediocre Man :nah: didn't post and I had to look it up myself.
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/07/blazers_resign_outlaw_to_three.html


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

On second thought, Portland must have a team option on that 3rd year, otherwise they would have just paid him more, unless they didn't want him to go into BYC.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Why would you be pissed if the 3rd year isn't a TO? I know about the summer of 2009, but we got Travis for 3 more years at only 4 mill. a season. That's a pretty damn good price, considering how much money SF's like Kapono, Mo Pete, Desmond Mason are getting. And Travis is only 22-23?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And we're now at 15 guaranteed contracts. Something has to budge if Ime is still on the team's radar.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

He's become a great foul shooter and has a good midrange game. Now if he can develop the ability to drive to the lane in control and seeing the options around him, he'll be set. That might take some time, though.

Overall, a very good signing at a good price. I'd rather have him than Udoka.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

So as I see it, we've basically got two guys who can currently be classified as "backup SF's" in Outlaw and James Jones. I suppose as far as playing time at the SF, they'd probably get about 20 minutes each and Webster would get the remaining scraps (in addition to backing up the SG spot in tandem with jarrett jack). 

If you consider that there are essentially 144 minutes of playing time per game available at the PG, SG, and SF spots, and if you consider that:
-Roy gets 35
-Blake gets 30
-Outlaw and Jones each get 20

That only leaves 39 minutes left over for Jarrett Jack, Sergio Rodriguez, and Martell Webster. I think the addition of Channing Frye + Josh McRoberts also probably eliminates the "Outlaw at the 4" experiment as well.

Thoughts? The obvious conclusion is that KP has another deal up his sleeve, and likely a 2-for-1.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why would you be pissed if the 3rd year isn't a TO? I know about the summer of 2009, but we got Travis for 3 more years at only 4 mill. a season. That's a pretty damn good price, considering how much money SF's like Kapono, Mo Pete, Desmond Mason are getting. And Travis is only 22-23?


I can't speak for everyone, but my concern with a guaranteed 3rd year is that I don't see Travis every becoming a starting SF. Given that we have the 2, 4 and 5 positions locked up, and KP wants to make the 2009 splash, having Travis coming it at 4-5 mill will certainly reduce the flexibility at that time.

I can't help but wonder if KP really does not intend on getting a FA in 2009, he just wants to have that hanging out there so people don't mind him keeping salaries low. If he truly follows the San Antonio/Detroit model, then a resigned Travis for this price is fine, and no FA comes in 2009. We just go forward signing our existing players to reasonable contracts.



sanfranduck said:


> Thoughts? The obvious conclusion is that KP has another deal up his sleeve, and likely a 2-for-1.


It sure would seem like it. I'm starting to wonder if it is Joel + Webster (not Jack) for something else. Or better yet [Joel + Webster + Miles].


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The way I look at it with Travis is he has this going for him:

1. His shooting percentage is pretty fair.
2. He was beginning to show signs of making a living at the line, which I like because he is a good free throw shooter.
3. Athletic and young.
4. As mentioned in the article, he listens to his coaches.
5. Travis is an ok defender if not overmatched by a physical player. He is a good weakside shot blocker for the SF position regardless. 

This is what he has going against him:

1. Over the years he has been here his playing weight has changed about 5 pounds. He really needs to strengthen up.
2. He cannot put the ball on the floor and has a hell of a time in traffic.
3. Small hands diminishes his ability to finish strong and take advantage of his ability to jump.
4. Inability to hit 3 pointers in the game. I have read he can hit all day long in practice, but when it comes to game time, he just doesn't make them. 

That being said, it didn't cost much. So with some luck maybe our years of patience finally pays off for once.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reep said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but my concern with a guaranteed 3rd year is that I don't see Travis every becoming a starting SF. Given that we have the 2, 4 and 5 positions locked up, and KP wants to make the 2009 splash, having Travis coming it at 4-5 mill will certainly reduce the flexibility at that time.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if KP really does not intend on getting a FA in 2009, he just wants to have that hanging out there so people don't mind him keeping salaries low. If he truly follows the San Antonio/Detroit model, then a resigned Travis for this price is fine, and no FA comes in 2009. We just go forward signing our existing players to reasonable contracts.


I think the 3rd year is very important though. What if Travis keeps up his play from the last two games of the season? Not saying that he will or anything, but he did drive quite a bit more in those two games, and maybe something clicked? If something did and he turns it on during this contract, that'd 3rd year gives us his bird rights, and then we can sign him/lock him up.

It should atleast be a team option, if not I won't be pissed or anything, because by that time, a $4 million dollar a year contract for a 25 year old SF who has potential is not hard to trade..


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know whether Travis is a long term answer for the Blazers, but this beats letting him walk and getting nothing for him. The way I see it, Pritchard is stockpiling guys who have reasonable contracts and who will be easy to trade for pieces we may want in the future.

I like Travis and I hope he can develop his game to the point where we'll want to see him in a Blazer uniform for the rest of his career.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> It sure would seem like it. I'm starting to wonder if it is Joel + Webster (not Jack) for something else.


That would be interesting. Target player would hopefully be a SG/SF who would start at the SF position and swing over to the 2 if need be. 

Jack, in that scenario, would backup Roy at the 2 spot and Sergio would retain his backup PG position.

PG: Sergio
SG: Jack
SF: Jones
PF: Outlaw
C: Frye

That unit would fly.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> I can't help but wonder if KP really does not intend on getting a FA in 2009, he just wants to have that hanging out there so people don't mind him keeping salaries low. If he truly follows the San Antonio/Detroit model, then a resigned Travis for this price is fine, and no FA comes in 2009. We just go forward signing our existing players to reasonable contracts.


There's also the possibility that Pritchard is positioning himself for a trade. 

What is the trade cocktail for teams looking to change directions by trading their marquee players?

- Prospects
- Expiring contracts
- Draft Picks

With the possible exception of James Jones and Darius Miles, every other player on the team could be considered a reasonably valuable trade commodity.

Raef LaFrentz will be a meaty 12.7m contract to make the numbers work.

And regarding draft picks, Portland is so loaded with young, promising players right now that they could trade a few away and still afford to deal a package of two future first rounders. Think about it: does KP really need a 2008 first round draft pick? Rudy Fernandez is a lottery talent that will be ready to show up in Portland then. And possibly Koponen/Freeland the next year.

I wouldn't rule out a trade using LaFrentz and some of our young guys. We're the perfect team to deal with in that sense.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i like it alot, even if the 3rd year is not a team option, heck make it a player option, by that point he will be worth ALOT more.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Because $4M eats into our cap space. It could mean the difference between a A Player and a B Player. Outlaw isn't worth that difference IMO.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Great signing. I would have liked it to have been a bit smaller, but look at the other signings this offseason. Full MLE for Kopono and Mo-Pete? Lets be real, at this price and at this time of overpaying mediocre swingmen, Travis at 12M over 3 is a steal.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> Because $4M eats into our cap space. It could mean the difference between a A Player and a B Player. Outlaw isn't worth that difference IMO.


Who says we are even going to get anyone? RFA's are impossible to get away from their teams unless they aren't good..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> Because $4M eats into our cap space. It could mean the difference between a A Player and a B Player. Outlaw isn't worth that difference IMO.


What were you expecting? 6m over 3 years? 9m? 12m definitely is the going rate for a player of his caliber, and given his upside, it might end up being cheap.

Plus I have a hunch that we're going to move Przybilla in the next 2 years for someone whose contract expires before our FA window opens up. And it might even be this summer.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I think the 3rd year is very important though. What if Travis keeps up his play from the last two games of the season? Not saying that he will or anything, but he did drive quite a bit more in those two games, and maybe something clicked? If something did and he turns it on during this contract, that'd 3rd year gives us his bird rights, and then we can sign him/lock him up.
> 
> It should atleast be a team option, if not I won't be pissed or anything, because by that time, a $4 million dollar a year contract for a 25 year old SF who has potential is not hard to trade..


The difference between a 2 year and a 3 year deal matters not when it comes to his Bird rights, as we already have them. It matters a great deal when it comes to our cap room, however. I bet the third year is a team option. It would align with the Blake deal and follow KP's plan. If not, I will be disappointed.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Why does everyone talk about all of this cap room in 2 years? Am I missing somethhing? By my count, we are scheduled to have about $55M in salary in the summer of 2009. 

Portland Trailblazers	07/08	08/09	09/10
(Steve Francis)	16.40	13.60	
1	Raef Lafrentz	11.81	12.72	
2	Darius Miles	8.25	9.00	9.00
3	Joel Pryzbilla	5.76	6.31	6.86
4	Greg Oden	4.66	5.01	5.36
5	LaMarcus Aldridg4.33	4.63	5.84
6	Martell Webster	2.97	3.77	5.03
7	Brandon Roy	2.88	3.08	3.91
8	Channing Frye	2.49	3.16	4.26
9	Travis Outlaw	4.00	4.00	4.00
10	Jarrett Jack	1.22	2.00	2.90
11	Sergio Rodriguez0.98	1.05	1.89
12	Taurean Green	0.43 
13	Steve Blake	5.35	5.78	6.25
14	Josh McRoberts	0.43 
15	James Jones	2.90	3.16	

Total Salary:	74.85	77.27	55.30


If the Salary Cap continues to go up at about $3M per year, that would maek the cap about $62 million in 2009. The way i see it, we'll have about $7M in cap room.	And that's before a potential Green, McRoberts, Fernandez, or any other first round picks


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Samuel said:


> That would be interesting. Target player would hopefully be a SG/SF who would start at the SF position and swing over to the 2 if need be.
> 
> Jack, in that scenario, would backup Roy at the 2 spot and Sergio would retain his backup PG position.
> 
> ...


Who's to say that Travis Outlaw isnt involved in a sign and trade?

I still think it is entirely possible that travis could be necessary to land a starting SF if it comes down to it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Who's to say that Travis Outlaw isnt involved in a sign and trade?


I am. I think Przybilla, Jack and Martell would be moved much sooner than Outlaw.



> I still think it is entirely possible that travis could be necessary to land a starting SF if it comes down to it.


Sure it's possible. But it won't happen, IMO.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

sanfranduck said:


> Why does everyone talk about all of this cap room in 2 years? Am I missing somethhing? By my count, we are scheduled to have about $55M in salary in the summer of 2009.
> 
> Portland Trailblazers 07/08 08/09 09/10
> (Steve Francis) 16.40 13.60
> ...


Blake and Webster both have team options, so that's about 11m.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Samuel said:


> I am. I think Przybilla, Jack and Martell would be moved much sooner than Outlaw.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it's possible. But it won't happen, IMO.


What i was trying to say was if we are trying to get a quality SF that is clearly a notch above the james jones' and outlaws of the league, then it might end up where we are forced to dump outlaw.

In this case i would be willing to include Outlaw.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think Travis is a bargain at $4 million/year- that's below the average NBA salary, right? I only wish the contract was for longer!

Outlaw has got some good potential and is at the least a decent backup.


I don't think this makes a significant difference in salary cap room- we will still have enough to sign a max contract player.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> The difference between a 2 year and a 3 year deal *matters not when it comes to his Bird rights, as we already have them.* It matters a great deal when it comes to our cap room, however. I bet the third year is a team option. It would align with the Blake deal and follow KP's plan. If not, I will be disappointed.


This is where you are wrong. Just because we have his bird rights now, doesn't mean we get it for his next contract. The player must be on that contract for 3 years for the team to hold his bird rights, so if we do have him for 3 years, we will have his bird rights again in 3 years when he is a free agent again.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Very nice. He is the age of incoming rookies who played 4 years of college. Remember how raw he was when he came here. I really like a line-up of Blake,Roy,Trav,LA and Oden. I think those are your opening night starters. Good move for a fair price.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> This is where you are wrong. Just because we have his bird rights now, doesn't mean we get it for his next contract. The player must be on that contract for 3 years for the team to hold his bird rights, so if we do have him for 3 years, we will have his bird rights again in 3 years when he is a free agent again.


That's not correct. The only requirement to get Bird rights is that the player has to have been on the same team for three seasons without changing teams as a free agent.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I'll be pissed if that 3rd year is guaranteed. I'd much rather have done 2 years at $6M per!


I totally agree. I wouldn't go so far as being pissed. But it bums me out a little.

The way my numbers are adding up we really only would have had something in the neighborhood of 10 mil in cap space if we did nothing. And that's assuming the cap goes up to over 60 mil. But now that we've got Travis at 4 mil that year we end up with only 6 mil in capspace, which is basically worthless because it's just a little more than the MLE.

If Travis continues developing and in three years when he's 25 he's a full fledged worthwhile starting small forward it'll be a bargain to have him at 4 mil.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm assuming it's a team option for the third year, in line with the apparent team strategy. And I think it's a good deal, for both parties.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

sanfranduck said:


> Why does everyone talk about all of this cap room in 2 years? Am I missing somethhing? By my count, we are scheduled to have about $55M in salary in the summer of 2009.
> 
> Portland Trailblazers	07/08	08/09	09/10
> (Steve Francis)	16.40	13.60
> ...


Perhaps Miles ($9 mil.) will be medically retired or traded by then? And perhaps cap room is part of the reason to consider trading Joel ($6.8 mil), either this summer or next? And isn't Blake's $6.25 mil a team option that year too? Jarrett's 2.9 million will be traded away by then too, in all liklihood. That's over $20 million right there.

Things change. I think it's possible to achieve cap room for a good player by then. It's also possible they may trade for a guy they want before then and abandon the whole idea. But for now, it's a useful strategy to increase our options for the future.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> New wallpaper: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/07/Outlaw.jpg.jpg


I didn't know Travis wore contacts.

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


> And we're now at 15 guaranteed contracts. Something has to budge if Ime is still on the team's radar.


I could be wrong, but I dont believe Ime is still on the teams radar.

BUT... if the Blazers could pull off a #OUT > #IN deal, then that would make room for them to sign Ime. I just dont see them signing Ime unless Ime would agree to a 2-year deal. I dont think the Blazers would have a problem paying Ime a little more than he is worth (relatively) over the next 2 seasons, but getting him off the books in 2 seasons suddenly (with the signing of Outlaw) becomes even more important.

But, like I said, the Blazers would need to pull off a #OUT > #IN deal before they can even begin thinking about signing Ime.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good signing, IMO. Not too much, and not too long. Remember, when Travis enters the final year of his contract, his value to other teams increases - due to salary relief after his final year (the main reason). The Blazers will look to trade him prior to the final year on this contract - so this contract is PERFECT both for Travis and for the Blazers. :greatjob:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Who's to say that Travis Outlaw isnt involved in a sign and trade?


A sign-and-trade deal is executed simultaneously. If Travis had been sign-and-traded, the trade would have been announced right along with the signing (since it is one action, not two). This is an outright signing, not a sign-and-trade scenario.

PBF


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> I could be wrong, but I dont believe Ime is still on the teams radar.
> 
> BUT... if the Blazers could pull off a #OUT > #IN deal, then that would make room for them to sign Ime. I just dont see them signing Ime unless Ime would agree to a 2-year deal. I dont think the Blazers would have a problem paying Ime a little more than he is worth (relatively) over the next 2 seasons, but getting him off the books in 2 seasons suddenly (with the signing of Outlaw) becomes even more important.
> 
> ...


Ime is gone. He fits nicely in San Antonio, backing up Bowen as the stopper and corner 3 point specialist.

While Ime is a fantastic individual and a great team player, he just doesn't fit in Portland right now. James Jones and Outlaw are better fits for the SF position and the Blazers' uptempo transition.

Ime would be a nice player to add when Portland is ready for a deep playoff run, as a 9th/10th player. The Blazers need to run, and Ime is more of a half court player.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I like the signing . . . but this is not a steal. If it was, other GMs would have been on to Travis and offered the full MLE.

I think Travis got compensated very fairly considering his learning curve is slow and is anything but a guarentee to be a solid NBA player . . . but his athletic ability and the fact that he continues to improve makes him worth the contract, IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Jarrett Jack...Steve Blake...Sergio Rodriguez...Taurean Green
SG: Brandon Roy...Martell Webster
SF: Travis Outlaw...James Jones...Darius Miles
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge...Channing Frye...Josh McRoberts
C: Greg Oden...Joel Przybilla...Raef LaFrentz

Roy and Aldridge will both have to be getting close to 20ppg if they want to contend for a playoff spot, but man, this team is looking in better and better shape every day.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Ime is gone because we used most of the MLE on Steve Blake. I would much rather have kept Ime than Outlaw for the money we paid Trav, because Ime is a better player and a better fit (how many backup tweener forwards do we need?), but we had Bird rights to TO and not IU, so that's that. Let's hope Travis eventually figures out how to play NBA-level basketball on a somewhat consistent basis, at either forward position.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Jarrett Jack...Steve Blake...Sergio Rodriguez...Taurean Green
> SG: Brandon Roy...Martell Webster
> SF: Travis Outlaw...James Jones...Darius Miles
> PF: LaMarcus Aldridge...Channing Frye...Josh McRoberts
> ...




AND, it's not complete yet.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> AND, it's not complete yet.



You are the reason I keep checking this sight in the off season . . . and I hate you for that. 

But thanks for the Outlaw re-signed post. :biggrin:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

It's great that it's not too long. By the end of 3 years, we should definitly know what Travis is made of. At this point, he seems like sort of a boom or bust type.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Brian Hendrickson from the Columbian says the last year of TO's contract is a team option.



> His agent, Bill Duffy, on Tuesday said Outlaw and the Blazers had agreed to a three-year, $12 million contract. The Blazers hold an option on the third season.


Link.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Brian Hendrickson from the Columbian says the last year of TO's contract is a team option.
> 
> 
> 
> Link.



Makes sense . . . thanks for the link


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Makes sense . . . thanks for the link


You're welcome. Seriously, KP's working magic with these FA signings. The summer of 2009 is going to be huge.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Here is the latest update.

as you can see if we do not exercise Blakes option, and depending on the cap amount in 2009/2010. we should be 10-12 million under the cap as of RIGHT NOW!! If we can deal Pryz or Miles or both before that, we are looking at 25-30 million in cap room. Some of which could be used to sign Frye, Martel, or Jack(assuming any of them are still here)









I am assuming that Kopponen does not come over till next year, and I am leaving off Rudy for the time being.

EDIT: I saw that Outlaws third year is also an option, possibly freeing up ANOTHER 4 million or so. WOWSA!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> You're welcome. Seriously, KP's working magic with these FA signings. The summer of 2009 is going to be huge.


He has signed two sought after free agents for two year contracts with a team option for the third year . . . that is impressive.

I think the magic is PA's money. I think both got paid a bit more than thier market value, I know some disagree, for that team option in the third year (Denver clearly wanted Atkins over Blake and yet Blazers pay Blake more than Atkins)

Agents are no dummies, they know what the Blazers are doing and that there is a good chance Blazers don't pick up the third year. But, IMO, they were willing to conceed the option . . . for the right price.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> AND, it's not complete yet.


More Maggette tease???....Please, no more, we've had enough!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> What were you expecting? 6m over 3 years? 9m? 12m definitely is the going rate for a player of his caliber, and given his upside, it might end up being cheap.


It's a moot point now. The 3rd year is a team option. What I was hoping for was the same $12M over 2 years, so that it wouldn't eat into our cap space. I didn't think that Pritch would be able to get him for $8M over 2 years and the next year at our discretion. Fantastic move yet again. 

Ok. Let's keep rolling those dice while you're hot Pritchard!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Great signing. It's a good thing cuz I bought an Outlaw jersey a year ago!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

No doubt. How the heck can we buy jerseys with all this up-in-the-air crap. I'm pretty sure I'm cool with my Oden jersey for one year.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Good signing, IMO. Not too much, and not too long. Remember, when Travis enters the final year of his contract, his value to other teams increases - due to salary relief after his final year (the main reason). The Blazers will look to trade him prior to the final year on this contract - so this contract is PERFECT both for Travis and for the Blazers. :greatjob:
> 
> PBF



I totally agree with you. 
We need to remember it takes two parties to make deals. We could talk and dream all we want and 99% of it is BS.Would you have agreed to a two-year deal if you were Travis? No way. We do not know what he was offered by other teams\blazers? I view him as a great trade bait in 09. A possible S&T candidate. This is a perfect contract for Portland. Cheap enough to swallow if he doesn't improve. Easy to trade after the second year or a bargain if he blossom into what we all hope him to become.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Is Travis worth $4 million a year, given the current market for NBA players? 

"Future cap space" hasn't got a bloody damn thing to do with it. He either is, or he isn't. Thank god the Blazers made a *basketball* decision!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Is Travis worth $4 million a year, given the current market for NBA players?
> 
> "Future cap space" hasn't got a bloody damn thing to do with it. He either is, or he isn't. Thank god the Blazers made a *basketball* decision!


Future cap space absolutely affects how we act today. That's why they made that third year a team option. You can't make a well-calculated decision without including the opportunity cost, From a basketball standpoint Travis is worth $4mil, but not to us since we have piles of backup PFs. We signed him to use as future trade bait. I'm not sure if that counts as a basketball decision or not...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> From a basketball standpoint Travis is worth $4mil, but not to us since we have piles of backup PFs. We signed him to use as future trade bait. I'm not sure if that counts as a basketball decision or not...


Absolutely! 

Maybe Travis is trade bait. Maybe he continues to improve and makes Frye trade bait. Either way, he is an asset to the team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love the idea of Martell and Trav duking it out to be our SF as I think both would flourish as a 4th option on offense and getting open looks thanks to the attention our big 3 receive. Remember, Outlaw was nailing 3's at a nice clip towards the end of last year. I really think we got a steal, and not to mention he LOVES being a 6th man!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> I love the idea of Martell and Trav duking it out to be our SF as I think both would flourish as a 4th option on offense and getting open looks thanks to the attention our big 3 receive. Remember, Outlaw was nailing 3's at a nice clip towards the end of last year. I really think we got a steal, and not to mention he LOVES being a 6th man!



Not just you mas, cause many are saying what you are, but if Ime could beat out both Martell and Traivs at the SF position, I think that JJ is more likely to start at SF than either of those two.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well trav is still YOUNG! He is only 22, but really came on towards the end of last year. Not to mention, Webster got hurt to start the year and Ime just took over and never gave it back. He was very consistent and Webster lost a ton of confidence. I just was thriled to see how Trav came on down the stretch. He really started to take and make big time shots; step backs, cross overs, and 3 pointers. His offensive repitour is amazing. I think he'll be best suited as our scorer off of the bench and Martell better at filling in as the Dennis Scott type of player...spot up and nailing 3's.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

seems good to me


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

KP got off way cheap.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Stop Speculating Trades!!!

We Have 15 Players

Blake/jack/sergio/green
Roy/webster
Outlaw/jones/miles
Aldridge/frye/mcroberts
Oden/pryz/lafraentz


We Are Set This Will Be Our Opening Day Roster....im Sure Of It


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

we already gutted out our roster this offseason.

Travis knows the system here in portland better than any other player. He has been around the longest, and yet he is only 23(?). We already have alot of youth, and if we didnt resign outlaw it only makes the team as a whole younger and more unfamiliar with the blazer system.

Outlaw is a returning player, he feels comfortable here and can step up into that starting SF role until James Jones gets his feet wet, or until we grab another SF.

He's a great 6th man imo. I can see Travis developing into that X factor off the bench. I can see travis tearing apart defensive 2nd units in the near future. His uniqueness at SF/PF is also a valued commodity; combine that with perhaps his strongest asset (his athleticism) and he could eventually be a factor on any team.

Travis showed glimpses last year at the end of the season, and with Udoka leaving to San Antonio, Magloire going to New Jersey, we needed another "vet" presence that could pass at both Forward positions and potentially have to battle down low.

I wouldn't be surprised of Travis starts the first game of the year at SF.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Five5even said:


> I wouldn't be surprised of Travis starts the first game of the year at SF.



i agree with what you said

but this the most of all


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

dwood615 said:


> Stop Speculating Trades!!!
> 
> We Have 15 Players
> 
> ...


Koponen and Freeland must go over to Europe then in your scenario...

From what i remember, i heard the NBATV announcers say Koponen was going to try out to make the roster. Same with Freeland.

Here's what I wish...

Blake, Sergio, Green
Roy, Webster
Jones, SF(via traded jack, przybilla, filler?)
Aldridge, Outlaw, McRoberts
Oden, Frye

on the IR:

Miles, Lafrentz, Koponen

Stashed in Europe:

Freeland, Fernandez


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Koponen and Freeland must go over to Europe then in your scenario...



no those are the 15 under contract...its a done deal...thats who is for reals on the roster as of now


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Five5even said:


> Koponen and Freeland must go over to Europe then in your scenario...
> 
> From what i remember, i heard the NBATV announcers say Koponen was going to try out to make the roster. Same with Freeland.


I don't think that anyone seriously expects either of those players to earn a roster spot, and if they demand to stay in the US and Portland doesn't want to sign them, then they become free agents and lose the guaranteed money.

It actually might not be a bad move to call Portland's bluff and either start their rookie deals or become a free agent (maybe Sergio forced the Blazers' hands last year) but it would buy some ill will with the Blazers, at least, I'm sure.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> Stop Speculating Trades!!!
> 
> We Have 15 Players
> 
> ...



You are crazy.

Here is my guess.

Blake/Sergio/Green
Roy/acquired player/Jones/Ime
accuired player/Outlaw/Jones/Ime
Aldridge/Frye/Outlaw/McBob
Oden/Aldridge/Frye

Miles and Raef brings us to 14 players. I'm not playing games, I have no idea who the acquired players are or might be. I'm just speculating.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Where did Jones go?

Your scenario has Jones, Martell, Jack and Joel leaving. That's a lot of trading.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SLAM said:


> Where did Jones go?
> 
> Your scenario has Jones, Martell, Jack and Joel leaving. That's a lot of trading.



I'll edit him in now. Forgot about Jones. That's 14 players


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Brilliant play by Portland to get the team option on the third year. Well done.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Having Travis at $4M per for the next 3 years is a lot like having a top prospect on a rookie contract.

Even if there isn't a team option, I think this deal makes a lot of sense if you operate under the assumption that he will continue to improve and is a potential long-term piece for the Blazers.

Signing him on some sort of high paying 2 year deal would bring him off the cap in 09/10, but what if he was playing great and you wanted to keep him? What if his market value all of a sudden skyrocketed to $6-8M per year?

All of a sudden you'd be choosing between Travis and a top free agent, with the potential to lose out on both.

Having him locked up for $4M in that offseason means that you have a low fixed contract that doesn't eat into the cap too much and the next year you could extend him to a higher deal without jeopardizing cap space.

Again, if you operate under the assumption that Travis will continue to improve, you want him locked up at a low rate until after you make a play for a top free agent.

Travis + Top Free Agent > Top Free Agent


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> You are crazy.
> 
> Here is my guess.
> 
> ...


You think we are getting two acquried players or one that can play SG/SF? You have us trading Joel, Martel and Jack. I think that might be hard to trade all three for one player. Most teams don't really need three players right now and making salaries match is going to be tough. I don't doubt the Blazers will trade one or maybe two from Joel, Jack and Martel but not all three. If they can and the SG/SF is a good player I'm all for it though.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think Ime is coming back here this year. From what I have read, he has offers from the Spurs and the Grizzlies.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Italian forward Stefano Mancinelli could sign a contract with the Portland Trail Blazers.


http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport_Vari/Basket/Usa/Primo_Piano/2007/07_Luglio/18/mancinelli.shtml

Someone should tell them we're all out of roster spots.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I don't think Ime is coming back here this year. From what I have read, he has offers from the Spurs and the Grizzlies.


I still think that if Portland wants him to come back, they can get him. I'm just not sure if management is willing to take the steps necessary to do that (IE a 2-for-1 trade).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport_Vari/Basket/Usa/Primo_Piano/2007/07_Luglio/18/mancinelli.shtml
> 
> Someone should tell them we're all out of roster spots.


Mancinelli was clearly overmatched even in summer league. If they sign him, they might as well sign me, because I can be as effective, and I need the money more.:biggrin:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Samuel said:


> http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport_Vari/Basket/Usa/Primo_Piano/2007/07_Luglio/18/mancinelli.shtml
> 
> Someone should tell them we're all out of roster spots.



There were a couple guys from Italy posting about rumors the Blazers were signing Mancinelli to a two year contract on the realgm board. I think they said the first year was 1.2 million. I did like his play in the last couple SL games. I do think he could play in the NBA for the right team. I just can't see Portland signing him even if we make a couple trades.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Edit: never mind...


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> You are crazy.
> 
> Here is my guess.
> 
> ...



Bleh. Jones/Martell arent going anywhere. Jack/Joel, perhaps..


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The big thing for us now is to get Travis signed," Blazers' coach Nate McMillan said Sunday. "As soon as we do that, we go into the season with that roster." 

v. 

"We intend to keep Joel," Portland General Manager Kevin Pritchard says. "You can't have too many quality bigs."


Given these two quotes, I say a trade is coming. Normally I would defer to Nate not knowing how to play the game, but doesn't KP's quote almost sound like his quote about Zach "23/10 guys don't just grow on trees"


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


> http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport_Vari/Basket/Usa/Primo_Piano/2007/07_Luglio/18/mancinelli.shtml
> 
> Someone should tell them we're all out of roster spots.


Blazers can sign as many contracts as they want during the off-season. They only need to be down to 15 guaranteed by the start of the season. Apparently, PA doesn't have a problem throwing what amounts to chump change (for him) around right now, and would probably buy the extra low contracts out to get down to 15 when the time comes.

PBF


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The big thing for us now is to get Travis signed," Blazers' coach Nate McMillan said Sunday. "As soon as we do that, we go into the season with that roster."
> 
> v.
> 
> ...


Yea, I guess with your wonderful logic, that the only time a player will be staying here for sure is when KP says "I am trading their sorry butt to basketball Siberia." You simply don't understand the fact that KP, like every other GM in the league, will never tell when they are going to trade a player.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Yea, I guess with your wonderful logic, that the only time a player will be staying here for sure is when KP says "I am trading their sorry butt to basketball Siberia." You simply don't understand the fact that KP, like every other GM in the league, will never tell when they are going to trade a player.


Moral of the story: Don't put any stock in anything Pritchard says publicly. Just wait for it to play out, and enjoy the ride.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> AND, it's not complete yet.


Your speculation has the Blazers trading...

Jack
Webster
Przybilla

...for...

Reserve SG
Starting SF (may or may not be one and the same)

...and then signing Ime.

I like the sound of that, and it's pretty much what the writing on the wall is saying (don't know about Ime, though).

Still, hope you don't mind if I'm not holding my breath for it to happen.

PBF


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

no traDE IS GOING DOWN YALL


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Yea, I guess with your wonderful logic, that the only time a player will be staying here for sure is when KP says "I am trading their sorry butt to basketball Siberia." You simply don't understand the fact that KP, like every other GM in the league, will never tell when they are going to trade a player.


I get what you're saying, but a lot of what Blazers management has said has been true.

They said they were going to bring in a veteran PG. They did.

They said they were going to keep Outlaw. They did.

They said they were going to bring back Ime only at the right price. So far, that's proven out.

They said they weren't going to hesitate moving out guys that didn't fit the team's character (KP said this). They did.

Penn said he was working on finishing up one more transaction. He just finished it.

I want to believe that a trade is coming just as much as the next guy, but I don't think they're actively pursuing it. I think they'd be happy bringing in the current roster of guys into training camp.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Yea, I guess with your wonderful logic, that the only time a player will be staying here for sure is when KP says "I am trading their sorry butt to basketball Siberia." *You simply don't understand the fact that KP, like every other GM in the league, will never tell when they are going to trade a player*.



Man, let me ask you now, what is your problem? . . . besides being able to read.

I have acknowledged several times, including in the thread where you lash out at me for no reason, that I get GMs lie.

And you are flat out wrong about "every other GM" in the league never tells when they are going to trade a player . . . if you recall, we recently had a GM who would say they are trying to trade a player but can't even get a chair for him.

*DELETED*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*maybe I am blind, but I have yet to see an official announcement on Blazers.com that Travis resigned OR on NBA.com transaction pages as well... even though we saw it on the Oregonian article*


are we sure he signed for US, or is he being S&T'd???


my apologies for being blind in advance

DO NOT JUJMP TO CONCLUSIONS YET.. Travis has not been officially recognized by the Blazers as signing even on their own site


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sometimes I get the sense that some of you would rather see a poor trade go down than nothing happen at all.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Man, let me ask you now, what is your problem? . . . besides being able to read.
> 
> I have acknowledged several times, including in the thread where you lash out at me for no reason, that I get GMs lie.
> 
> ...


I lashed out at you for no reason? No believe me I had a reason. I didn't like the way that you went out of your way to try paint the Blazer management as a bunch of hypocritical liars, when the real fact was that you were angry that you didn't like the trade he had made. KP is doing a good job, and the fact your were trying to stir up the pot against him made me angry, especially when he has been doing a good job so far. Every GM will make mistakes. I can not think of one who was perfect. All I have to do is think of guys like Sebastian Telfair, Qyntel Woods, Dan Dickau, Juan Dixon and Nick Van Excel to realize how far this team has come, and how fast. So keep on your witch hunt. It's your image.

And as for your last question, I believe that's banning material. Hopefully a mod will see it, and that will be the last of you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> KP is doing a good job, and the fact your were trying to stir up the pot against him made me angry, especially when he has been doing a good job so far. Every GM will make mistakes. I can not think of one who was perfect.


Every GM will make mistakes, absolutely. And yet so many people on this board are assuming that KP knew what he was doing because he seemingly hasn't made any mistakes to date... and attacking those of us who DARE question the logic of trading away our best player for so little in return.

Ed O.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Ed - Maybe the brass is too busy with Atlanta at the moment.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I lashed out at you for no reason? No believe me I had a reason. I didn't like the way that you went out of your way to try paint the Blazer management as a bunch of hypocritical liars, when the real fact was that you were angry that you didn't like the trade he had made. KP is doing a good job, and the fact your were trying to stir up the pot against him made me angry, especially when he has been doing a good job so far. Every GM will make mistakes. I can not think of one who was perfect. All I have to do is think of guys like Sebastian Telfair, Qyntel Woods, Dan Dickau, Juan Dixon and Nick Van Excel to realize how far this team has come, and how fast. So keep on your witch hunt. It's your image.
> 
> And as for your last question, I believe that's banning material. Hopefully a mod will see it, and that will be the last of you.



You know that post would have been much more appropriate than the "I have problems and I need counseling" 

And we are talking about the post where KP said something in the paper and I simply commented that it is wierd when I read his quotes that I don't believe him, but I don't care as long as they build a winning club (and I don't think I need reasons to post that, but I was one of the posters convinced Zach wasn't being shopped because KP said so . . . I know naive me)

If I have an image of being a witch hunter . . . than I guess that's my image. (FYI-if that was my intent to be a witch hunter, it would be easy hunting prior to KP taking over.) But I need to work on my image because I have also posted I like the TO signing, I like the Blake signing, I liked the Joel signing (KP personally visted Joel), I loved last year's draft and that I will trust KP because I have no choice. . . I even conceeded, in what I thought was a light hearted post, that lying is a necessary evil of being a GM.

As for the last of me . . . well I can't say I will accomodate your kind request, because I am a Blazer junkie and need my fix (this board). But this board is suppose to be fun and it certainly is no fun today or yesterday . . . so I'll do you a favor (since you have given me so much respect) and be gone for the day . . . I have a counseling class I have to catch anyways.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> Trader Ed - Maybe the brass is too busy with Atlanta at the moment.


it does make you wonder


----------

